# Wow, Remington finally did something right.



## kaboom99 (Jul 23, 2018)

I picked up an RM380. I think it's the best pocket gun that I've ever ever owned, and I've owned a lot of them. The reliability is flawless, it's more accurate than any other DA only pocket gun I've owned, and it's also better built than any of the pocket guns I've owned outside of maybe the little seecamp I had. One thing it will do that the Seecamp wont is that it will shoot any ammo under the sun. I tried everything from cheap aluminum cased ball, the several HP defense rounds, to +p hard cast woods ammo. Every thing I put through it ran without a hiccup even when intentionally trying to limp wrist the thing. 

Another thing about this little guy that seperates it from a lot of these micro 380's is that it's not really all that snappy. While it's still very small, it's a bit wider in the grip and weighs just a hair more than pistols like the LCP, Seecamp, or Kel-tec 380's, which makes it far more shootable (for me). The trigger is quite long, which I like for safety reasons, but it's smooth as butter and feels like a high quality revolver. I could see how someone that's not had a lot of range time with a long DA trigger like this could hate it, but if you can shoot a DA trigger well, this is a good one, and It feels very safe unlike some of these other newer pocket guns. This gun definitely made for pocket carry. I would have no problem even with mexican carry in a jacket pocket with this gun. 

I though about getting some custom grips, but instead I decided to sand and polish the stock grips, which I didn't like because of all the labeling on them. It also made it a hair slimmer. 

Best of all, I picked this guy up for well under $300. I'm very pleased.


----------



## Zebra (Feb 6, 2017)

Congratulations on your new pistol. Good to hear that Remington got it right! I have several 1911 by Remington and think they are just as good, but really better than most in that price point.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Good report. Thanks for letting us know your thoughts.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Lately, Remington has done some good work along with some rubbish. On many, they've also cheapened up their quality levels. For an example, I looked at a friend's new Marlin 336 and was astounded at the poor quality fit and finish as well as the cheap looking finish. The lever wasn't in the least bit smooth.. rougher than a cobb. I pulled out my older Marlin from the 1960's which, of course, is prior to Remington's buying of Marlin, and the difference is incredible. Even the quality of the wood is apparent. They claim the new model is walnut, but it looks more like cheap birch similar to the old JC Higgins and Glenfields I remember. The foregrip on the new model is so obviously off center, it's descernible with your eyes just holding it and looking. Wood which should be rounded off is sharp edged and pokes out over the steel. His new rifle shoots just fine, but the action is pretty rough. Therefore I think it's completely usable, just not something where you can feel a pride of ownership. This saddens me Remington's ownership seems to have devalued a once great rifle. A rifle you'd be proud to pass to your son or daughter, as I will mine (either my son or oldest granddaughter). 

On the other hand, I've heard nothing but good from owners of that RM380. Also, my Remington R1 1911 enhanced is absolutely superb right out of the box. I like it more than the same level from Colt or Springfield and well more than the typical RIA, ATI, Tisas, etc. made in the Philippines or Turkey.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I have one of those Remlins 336s. The quality is awful to say the least!!!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

crewchief said:


> I have one of those *Remlins* 336s. The quality is awful to say the least!!!


Never thought of Remlin or Marlington. LOL

One thing I can say, my buddy's shoots as well as mine. He took a deer last fall with his. Can't say bad about that.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

I finally bailed on Remington when they had to pay me for using sub-standard steel in my shotgun barrel. (About ~ 15+ years ago). Rem made a class action law suit go away by paying some money to anyone that found out about the case.

Most of my revolver reloading brass comes from factory loads I fired years ago.
Remington 357 and 44 Mag brass was so thin that some cases split on the First Firing. Not the first reload but the original factory load.
Out of 100 cases I could count on six or eight 357's splitting with every reload when using Rem brass. Not so with Winchester or Federal brass.
Rem 44 Mag brass sometimes crushed (at the head/web area) under the pressure of crimping. Again, not so with Win or Fed.
I'll only use the Remington brass I still have for nothing but mild wadcutter loads and such.

I looked at a Remlin lever action where the stock to receiver fit was so poor that you could actually see thru the rifle where the two pieces mate.

Way back before I knew better I bought a Rem Woodsmaster 742 in 30-06. It worked for a while...

I'll just leave anything Remington on the store shelf, thank you very much.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Remington was a force in the 50's through the 70's but the last 20years it seems there one step away from bankruptcy. I have several of there older rifles & shotguns but I wont buy any of there new offerings.


----------



## Onefreetexan (Apr 1, 2018)

Got a Remington R51, the newer model and am very pleased with it.. Like the idea of the fixed barrel, and while I generally don’t care for grip safeties, the one on this gun doesn’t bother me at all,,,very nice SA shooter, recoil very light for a 9. Hasn’t had a misfire yet in over 3 months,,,


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Glad to hear that OP, but be careful of vigorously putting magazines in the gun. I was shooting mine "quickly" one day, and dropped the magazine and kinda "slammed" the new mag in there (trying to be all tactical and stuff), and it ended up pulling the spring out from behind the magazine release button...from the inside! It all came tumbling out. I was able to get it all back together, but it sucked big time.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I wonder if *they're *manufacturing any of* their *rifles over* there* in Asia? Just for fun using three words with the same sound but very different meanings and spellings in the same sentence. I wonder if that free Grammarly program would catch this? The same might help those of us who misuse *your, you're and yore* or *to, too, and two.* 

No big deal on a forum, but it drives me nuts to see advertising or professional writing done by illiterate people online. You didn't use to see it because print material was proof read, but today with the Web, it's often not.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Or using the possessive for a plural, and vice-versa.

Leave the apostrophe out of the plural. ("Three guns fired," not "three gun's fired.")
It belongs only in the possessive form. ("The horse's fodder was meant for the mudders." -thank you, Abbott and Costello)


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

LOL yes indeed. You got me fixed on Ok vs. OK or okay. A small pet peeve, though I do it myself, is not capitalizing proper nouns like Web or Internet while capitalizing "online." AP has declared not to capitalize those two words because they call them "common" proper nouns. What? I suppose that's the liberal grammar police. At the 2016 American Copy Editors Society annual meeting, some freaked out. heheheh

I was basically kidding around because a person posting to this thread used "there" incorrectly instead of they're and their three times in a short two line post. I felt it was slightly excessive like fingernails on a chalkboard. I was trying to politely suggest the application Grammarly. I didn't want to completely come across as a grammar cop. For many it is probably a result of our modern school system with both parents and teachers not correcting illiterate children. Until she died three years ago, my aging mother was still correcting me. :smt021 God rest her sweet soul. Jan also corrects me constantly, and I'm not that bad. I do make legitimate typos, though. My high school had a long list of infractions; including grammar, punctuation, and spelling which would earn you an automatic F grade on a paper otherwise well written.

It's also interesting to see two people on a forum making the same mistakes over and over. When those two also back each other's opinions, it might be suggesting one member with multiple accounts. :watching:


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

*Pet Peeve ?*

My Pet Peeve...

People that drive there car on the Shoulder Of The Road as a way to let me pass them on my motorcicle. 
I know they'r trying to be Polite but what there doing is Kicking up Debris the hits Me and Tears Up there tyres.
Grammar doesn't bug me as long as I can figure out what they'r sayin...

Sam


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

SamBond said:


> My Pet Peeve...
> 
> People that drive there car on the Shoulder Of The Road as a way to let me pass them on my motorcicle.
> I know they'r trying to be Polite but what there doing is Kicking up Debris the hits Me and Tears Up there tyres.
> ...


Pour grammer doesn't normally bug me that much. Niether duz bad speling. Well, I take it bak. Messing up to and too bugs me somewhat. I guess is was my mothers constant correction over the years. Also, Internet or Twitter spelling bugs me a little. On Twitter people made up short words for there twitter feed cuz Twitter limited you to 140 chars. NEthing works like just saving 1 letter because there cool. Butt using that same sillyness on a foram like this is pretenchous at best, doncha no. Kinda h8 that. The person is throwing an ID-Ten-Tee error.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Craigh said:


> Pour grammer doesn't normally bug me that much. Niether duz bad speling. Well, I take it bak. Messing up to and too bugs me somewhat. I guess is was my mothers constant correction over the years. Also, Internet or Twitter spelling bugs me a little. On Twitter people made up short words for there twitter feed cuz Twitter limited you to 140 chars. NEthing works like just saving 1 letter because there cool. Butt using that same sillyness on a foram like this is pretenchous at best, doncha no. Kinda h8 that. The person is throwing an ID-Ten-Tee error.


Pour grammer doesn't bother me that much...Becuze im guilty of it.
But catch phrases annoy me like Jamb-o-matic...POS...YMMV...IMHO...ETC ETC


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

While we're on the subject of grammar and spelling...

I get pissed off with the new convention of omitting the second consonant before the gerundal ending.
For instance, "busing" instead of bussing.

I suppose that next it'll become "speling" instead of spelling. And gramar instead of grammar. (Or gran'ma.)

"Do you herd sheep?" my gran'pa asked.
My gran'ma reeled in fright.
"Your grammar's wrong," my gran'ma said,
"Have you heard sheep?" is right.

(by Walt Kelly, in _Pogo_)


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Man stay away from them sheep...


----------



## shepsan (Jan 22, 2013)

I am happy for the OP that his Remington meets his desires.

It is sad that often poor workmanship made even worse by faulty material tarnishes the reputation of a once honored brand. My recollection of Remington starts with the WWII 1911 that was issued to me for a short time. That pistol whether dry or wet, clean or muddy, shot a bullet every time the trigger was pulled. I thought it then a good protector.

Many years later when as a civilian, I owned a 700 long gun and a 870 shotgun, both made by Remington. I consider them both as absolutely great weapons.

So many “old” brands go through transitions brought about by mergers, more attention is given to the bottom line than quality of product. It seems that the firearms industry has had its share of such failings.

I must add that the firearm industry has maintained the position of apprenticeship far better than many industries. Having training on the job supervised by a mentor does often result in a better end product. This might be the reason that many of the custom makers today produce such fine arms.

Let us hope that Remington today is pursuing excellence and not solely the bottom line.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Truly, I took or have taken Freshman English all four years of high school. All I have to do is pass one more semester and I can graduate. I went GED and passed all that. I am still English deprived in spelling, but much worse, terrible actually, about grammar and parts of speech.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a fairly new R51 which I like very much,, while it can’t quite compare to my new to me 30 yr olde Beretta 92F,, I like it
Though I ams still very partial to the olde wood and steel,,,,, I even love my olde Enfield.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Oh yes, I do own a RM-380. I like that it came with two magazines, good fit and finish. I have tried at least ten different varieties of ammunition and it fired all without a hitch. It has the longest trigger pull of all my pocket 380's. The LC-380 is close with a long pull, but smoother than the Remington. Still the RM-380 is reasonable accurate. but my G-42,CW-380, and LCP II seem to have a little more for me.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Craigh said:


> I wonder if *they're *manufacturing any of* their *rifles over* there* in Asia? Just for fun using three words with the same sound but very different meanings and spellings in the same sentence. I wonder if that free Grammarly program would catch this? The same might help those of us who misuse *your, you're and yore* or *to, too, and two.*
> 
> No big deal on a forum, but it drives me nuts to see advertising or professional writing done by illiterate people online. You didn't use to see it because print material was proof read, but today with the Web, it's often not.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Pandaz3 said:


> Oh yes, I do own a RM-380. I like that it came with two magazines, good fit and finish. I have tried at least ten different varieties of ammunition and it fired all without a hitch. It has the longest trigger pull of all my pocket 380's. The LC-380 is close with a long pull, but smoother than the Remington. Still the RM-380 is reasonable accurate. but my G-42,CW-380, and LCP II seem to have a little more for me.


I'm carrying my RM-380 right now. Mine has been 100% for me so far.


----------

